

Ask HN: How do you get your code reviewed? - happy4crazy

I'd like to do more code review, both as the coder being reviewed and the reviewer looking at code, with the goal being to improve my programming.<p>How do you get your code reviewed? How do you review other people's code? Do you use specific tools/sites/mailing lists/IRC channels/friends?
======
tsm
At work we use Gerrit, and code has to be reviewed and approved before it gets
into origin/master. It's not the prettiest, but it worked well for what we
were doing. GitHub also has good reviewing facilities.

If you don't have team members I'm not sure how to get reviewers
though...maybe post on HN or a non-proggit subreddit? Or you could just join
an open source project.

------
relaunched
I have a friend that is building a startup that takes your git repo and hooks
it up to a gerrit/jenkins layer. So, it automatically runs commits through the
unit tests and gives a +1 if you pass all, and requires another +1 from manual
review to make it to production.

It's kinda cool, actually. And obviously, if anyone is interested in beta,
send me an email (in my profile).

------
joshstrange
I personally have never used it but I saw Barkeep (<http://getbarkeep.org/>)
and have it bookmarked as what I want to use on my next project. Barkeep was
also featured on HN a little bit back if memory serves.

------
munimkazia
We just review each other's code within teams at my place of work, and
sometimes it is even reviewed by people from other teams. It is a mandate any
code should go for an honest line by line review by someone else before it
goes into production. We get a lot of feedback about code organization,
cleanup, improving flow, etc. I just reviewed two small node.js projects in
the last week.

------
JoachimSchipper
At work, we use Atlassian's Crucible. It's ok, although it tends to get
confused on moderately "interesting" git repositories. That said, you can go
quite far just printing out the code and writing comments with a pen.

We do high-security work, so code reviews are a standard part of the
development process.

------
jkresner
Someone recently told me about this service:

<http://codereview.airpair.co/>

Just type in details about your stack and the service suggests different
priced experts who can review your code by the hour through screen share.

